# не компилируются пакеты использующие ffmpeg

## scliva

Помогите решить пожалуста проблему 

Пример ошибки сборки пакета

Такое происходит с любым пакетом использующим ffmpeg:(

ffmpeg все что касается opencl тоже пересобрал,но все равно такая же ошибка возникает 

```
62%] Linking CXX executable testxwma

/usr/bin/cmake -E cmake_link_script CMakeFiles/testxwma.dir/link.txt --verbose=1

/usr/bin/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -m32  -O2 -pipe -march=native  -Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed -rdynamic CMakeFiles/testxwma.dir/utils/testxwma/testxwma.cpp.o  -o testxwma  -Wl,-rpath,/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/faudio-20.02/work/FAudio-20.02-abi_x86_32.x86 libFAudio.so.0.20.02 /usr/lib/libSDL2.so 

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clEnqueueWriteImage@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clReleaseMemObject@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clReleaseCommandQueue@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clReleaseEvent@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clEnqueueMapImage@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clEnqueueReadImage@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clGetSupportedImageFormats@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clGetContextInfo@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clGetExtensionFunctionAddressForPlatform@OPENCL_1.2»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clCreateContext@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clGetDeviceIDs@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clEnqueueUnmapMemObject@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clGetPlatformInfo@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clRetainCommandQueue@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clGetDeviceInfo@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clReleaseContext@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clCreateCommandQueue@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clWaitForEvents@OPENCL_1.0»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clCreateImage@OPENCL_1.2»

/usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/../../../../x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/bin/ld: /usr/lib/libavutil.so.56: неопределённая ссылка на «clGetPlatformIDs@OPENCL_1.0»

collect2: ошибка: выполнение ld завершилось с кодом возврата 1

make[2]: *** [CMakeFiles/testxwma.dir/build.make:106: testxwma] Ошибка 1

make[2]: выход из каталога «/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/faudio-20.02/work/FAudio-20.02-abi_x86_32.x86»

make[1]: *** [CMakeFiles/Makefile2:250: CMakeFiles/testxwma.dir/all] Ошибка 2

make[1]: выход из каталога «/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/faudio-20.02/work/FAudio-20.02-abi_x86_32.x86»

```

```
emerge --info

Portage 2.3.100 (python 3.6.10-final-0, default/linux/amd64/17.1, gcc-9.3.0, glibc-2.31-r3, 5.6.14-gentoo x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-5.6.14-gentoo-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i5-8265U_CPU_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.7

KiB Mem:     7838392 total,    297708 free

KiB Swap:   16777212 total,  16279804 free

Timestamp of repository gentoo: Thu, 28 May 2020 04:30:01 +0000

Head commit of repository gentoo: 2450abc1e7a2242f648eb9e16e75037ba63e7de5

sh bash 5.0_p17

ld GNU ld (Gentoo 2.34 p4) 2.34.0

distcc 3.3.3 x86_64-pc-linux-gnu [disabled]

ccache version 3.7.9 [disabled]

app-shells/bash:          5.0_p17::gentoo

dev-java/java-config:     2.2.0-r4::gentoo

dev-lang/perl:            5.30.2-r2::gentoo

dev-lang/python:          2.7.18::gentoo, 3.6.10-r2::gentoo, 3.7.7-r2::gentoo, 3.8.3::gentoo, 3.9.0_beta1::gentoo

dev-util/ccache:          3.7.9::gentoo

dev-util/cmake:           3.17.2::gentoo

sys-apps/baselayout:      2.7::gentoo

sys-apps/sandbox:         2.18::gentoo

sys-devel/autoconf:       2.13-r1::gentoo, 2.69-r5::gentoo

sys-devel/automake:       1.13.4-r2::gentoo, 1.16.2::gentoo

sys-devel/binutils:       2.34-r1::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc:            8.3.0-r3::gentoo, 9.3.0::gentoo, 10.1.0::gentoo

sys-devel/gcc-config:     2.3::gentoo

sys-devel/libtool:        2.4.6-r6::gentoo

sys-devel/make:           4.3::gentoo

sys-kernel/linux-headers: 5.6::gentoo (virtual/os-headers)

sys-libs/glibc:           2.31-r3::gentoo

Repositories:

gentoo

    location: /var/db/repos/gentoo

    sync-type: rsync

    sync-uri: rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage

    priority: -1000

    sync-rsync-verify-metamanifest: yes

    sync-rsync-verify-jobs: 1

    sync-rsync-verify-max-age: 24

    sync-rsync-extra-opts: 

crossdev

    location: /usr/local/portage-crossdev

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

local

    location: /usr/local/portage

    masters: gentoo

    priority: 10

ABI="amd64"

ABI_X86="32 64"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64 ~x86"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

ACCEPT_PROPERTIES="*"

ACCEPT_RESTRICT="*"

ADA_TARGET="gnat_2018"

ALSA_CARDS="sb16 sbawe sscape ice1712 rme32 rme96 usb-usx2y vx222 emu10k1x hdsp hdspm mixart sb16 sbawe sscape usb-usx2 hda-intel hda-usb usb-audio emu10k1 hdsp hdspm mixart sb16 aica asihpi ca0132 cs46xx darla20 darla24 echo3g emu1212 emu1616 emu1820 gina20 gina24 indigo indigoio korg1212 layla20 layla24 maestro3 mia mona snd-pinnacle usb-usx2y vx222 wavefront ymfpci"

ANDROID_HOME="/opt/android-sdk-update-manager"

ANDROID_SWT="//usr/share/swt-3.7/lib"

ANT_HOME="/usr/share/ant"

APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id unixd userdir usertrack vhost_alias asis auth_digest authn_dbd authz_dbd cache_disk cern_meta dbd dumpio imagemap log_forensic proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_fcgi proxy_ftp proxy_http proxy_scgi proxy_wstunnel ratelimit remoteip reqtimeout slotmem_shm substitute version"

ARCH="amd64"

AUTOCLEAN="yes"

BINPKG_COMPRESS="bzip2"

BOOTSTRAP_USE="unicode internal-glib pkg-config split-usr python_targets_python3_7 python_targets_python2_7 multilib"

BROOT=""

CALLIGRA_FEATURES="karbon sheets words"

CASROOT="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CFLAGS_amd64="-m64"

CFLAGS_x32="-mx32"

CFLAGS_x86="-m32"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_amd64="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CHOST_x32="x86_64-pc-linux-gnux32"

CHOST_x86="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CLEAN_DELAY="5"

COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog"

COLLISION_IGNORE="/lib/modules/*"

COLORTERM="truecolor"

COMMON_FLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /etc/stunnel/stunnel.conf /usr/share/config /usr/share/gnupg/qualified.txt"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/dconf /etc/env.d /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/php/apache2-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php7.4/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo"

CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3"

CSF_EXCEPTION_PROMPT="1"

CSF_GraphicShr="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/lib64/libTKOpenGl.so"

CSF_IGESDefaults="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/XSTEPResource"

CSF_MDTVTexturesDirectory="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/Textures"

CSF_MIGRATION_TYPES="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/StdResource/MigrationSheet.txt"

CSF_PluginDefaults="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/StdResource"

CSF_SHMessage="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/SHMessage"

CSF_STEPDefaults="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/XSTEPResource"

CSF_ShadersDirectory="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/Shaders"

CSF_StandardDefaults="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/StdResource"

CSF_StandardLiteDefaults="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/StdResource"

CSF_UnitsDefinition="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.3.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/UnitsAPI/Units.dat"

CSF_XCAFDefaults="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/StdResource"

CSF_XSMessage="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.3.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/XSMessage"

CSF_XmlOcafResource="/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/share/opencascade/resources/XmlOcafResource"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

DCC_EMAILLOG_WHOM_TO_BLAME=""

DEFAULT_ABI="amd64"

DISPLAY=":0"

DISTCC_ENABLE_DISCREPANCY_EMAIL=""

DISTCC_FALLBACK="1"

DISTCC_SAVE_TEMPS="0"

DISTCC_SSH=""

DISTCC_TCP_CORK=""

DISTCC_VERBOSE="0"

DISTDIR="/var/cache/distfiles"

EDITOR="/bin/nano"

ELIBC="glibc"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS=" -v --autounmask=y"

EMERGE_WARNING_DELAY="10"

ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES="appmenu backlight battery bluez4 clock conf conf-applications conf-display conf-menus conf-performance conf-randr conf-theme conf-window-manipulation conf-window-remembers connman cpufreq everything fileman fileman-opinfo gadman geolocation ibar ibox lokker luncher mixer msgbus music-control notification packagekit pager pager-plain quickaccess shot start syscon sysinfo systray tasks teamwork temperature tiling time vkbd winlist wireless wizard xkbswitch"

ENV_UNSET="DBUS_SESSION_BUS_ADDRESS DISPLAY GOBIN PERL5LIB PERL5OPT PERLPREFIX PERL_CORE PERL_MB_OPT PERL_MM_OPT XAUTHORITY XDG_CACHE_HOME XDG_CONFIG_HOME XDG_DATA_HOME XDG_RUNTIME_DIR"

EPREFIX=""

EROOT="/"

ESYSROOT="/"

FCFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-docompress binpkg-dostrip binpkg-logs config-protect-if-modified distlocks ebuild-locks fixlafiles ipc-sandbox merge-sync multilib-strict network-sandbox news parallel-fetch pid-sandbox preserve-libs protect-owned qa-unresolved-soname-deps sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersync xattr"

FETCHCOMMAND="wget -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

FETCHCOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -LtvP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SFTP="bash -c "x=\${2#sftp://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; eval \"declare -a ssh_opts=(\${3})\" ; exec sftp \${port:+-P \${port}} \"\${ssh_opts[@]}\" \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" sftp "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FETCHCOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

FFLAGS="-O2 -pipe -march=native"

FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher"

FLTK_DOCDIR="/usr/share/doc/fltk-1.3.5-r4/html"

GCC_SPECS=""

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

GPSD_PROTOCOLS="gpsclock nmea0183"

GRUB_PLATFORMS="coreboot efi-64 emu multiboot pc qemu"

GSETTINGS_BACKEND="dconf"

HISTTIMEFORMAT="%d/%m/%y %T "

HOME="/root"

INFOPATH="/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/info:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.34/info:/usr/share/info"

INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard libinput mouse synaptics"

IUSE_IMPLICIT="abi_x86_64 prefix prefix-guest prefix-stack"

JAVAC="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/bin/javac"

JAVA_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

JDK_HOME="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm"

KERNEL="linux"

L10N="ru"

LADSPA_PATH="/usr/lib64/ladspa"

LAN="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LANG="ru_RU.utf8"

LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text"

LC_ALL="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LC_MESSAGES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1 -Wl,--sort-common -Wl,--as-needed"

LDFLAGS_amd64="-m elf_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x32="-m elf32_x86_64"

LDFLAGS_x86="-m elf_i386"

LESS="-R -M --shift 5"

LESSOPEN="|lesspipe %s"

LIBDIR_amd64="lib64"

LIBDIR_x32="libx32"

LIBDIR_x86="lib"

LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="scripting-javascript wiki-publisher"

LINGUAS="ru en russian utf8 utf-8 ru_RU.UTF-8 ru_RU.UTF8"

LLVM_TARGETS="INTELGPU Arch64 ARM MSP430"

LOCALES="ru_RU.UTF-8"

LOGNAME="root"

LS_COLORS="rs=0:di=01;34:ln=01;36:mh=00:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=01;05;37;41:mi=01;05;37;41:su=37;41:sg=30;43:ca=30;41:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arc=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lha=01;31:*.lz4=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.lzma=01;31:*.tlz=01;31:*.txz=01;31:*.tzo=01;31:*.t7z=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.dz=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.lrz=01;31:*.lz=01;31:*.lzo=01;31:*.xz=01;31:*.zst=01;31:*.tzst=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.bz=01;31:*.tbz=01;31:*.tbz2=01;31:*.tz=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.war=01;31:*.ear=01;31:*.sar=01;31:*.rar=01;31:*.alz=01;31:*.ace=01;31:*.zoo=01;31:*.cpio=01;31:*.7z=01;31:*.rz=01;31:*.cab=01;31:*.wim=01;31:*.swm=01;31:*.dwm=01;31:*.esd=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.mjpg=01;35:*.mjpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.tiff=01;35:*.png=01;35:*.svg=01;35:*.svgz=01;35:*.mng=01;35:*.pcx=01;35:*.mov=01;35:*.mpg=01;35:*.mpeg=01;35:*.m2v=01;35:*.mkv=01;35:*.webm=01;35:*.webp=01;35:*.ogm=01;35:*.mp4=01;35:*.m4v=01;35:*.mp4v=01;35:*.vob=01;35:*.qt=01;35:*.nuv=01;35:*.wmv=01;35:*.asf=01;35:*.rm=01;35:*.rmvb=01;35:*.flc=01;35:*.avi=01;35:*.fli=01;35:*.flv=01;35:*.gl=01;35:*.dl=01;35:*.xcf=01;35:*.xwd=01;35:*.yuv=01;35:*.cgm=01;35:*.emf=01;35:*.ogv=01;35:*.ogx=01;35:*.cfg=00;32:*.conf=00;32:*.diff=00;32:*.doc=00;32:*.ini=00;32:*.log=00;32:*.patch=00;32:*.pdf=00;32:*.ps=00;32:*.tex=00;32:*.txt=00;32:*.aac=00;36:*.au=00;36:*.flac=00;36:*.m4a=00;36:*.mid=00;36:*.midi=00;36:*.mka=00;36:*.mp3=00;36:*.mpc=00;36:*.ogg=00;36:*.ra=00;36:*.wav=00;36:*.oga=00;36:*.opus=00;36:*.spx=00;36:*.xspf=00;36:"

LV2_PATH="/usr/lib64/lv2"

MAKEOPTS="-j2 -l2"

MANPAGER="manpager"

MANPATH="/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man:/usr/share/gcc-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/9.3.0/man:/usr/share/binutils-data/x86_64-pc-linux-gnu/2.34/man:/etc/java-config-2/current-system-vm/man/:/usr/lib64/php7.4/man/:/usr/local/share/man:/usr/share/man:/usr/lib/llvm/10/share/man:/usr/lib/llvm/9/share/man:/usr/lib/llvm/7/share/man:/usr/share/erlang/man"

MOZ_GMP_PATH="/usr/lib64/nsbrowser/plugins/gmp-gmpopenh264/system-installed"

MULTILIB_ABIS="amd64 x86"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DENY="64-bit.*shared object"

MULTILIB_STRICT_DIRS="/lib32 /lib /usr/lib32 /usr/lib /usr/kde/*/lib32 /usr/kde/*/lib /usr/qt/*/lib32 /usr/qt/*/lib /usr/X11R6/lib32 /usr/X11R6/lib"

MULTILIB_STRICT_EXEMPT="(perl5|gcc|gcc-lib|binutils|eclipse-3|debug|portage|udev|systemd|clang|python-exec|llvm)"

NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo grpc gzip limit_conn limit_req map memcached mirror proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upstream_hash upstream_ip_hash upstream_keepalive upstream_least_conn upstream_zone userid uwsgi addition auth_pam auth_request cache_purge echo fancyindex flv geoip geoip2 gunzip headers_more image_filter javascript memc metrics mp4 naxsi perl push_stream random_index realip secure_link security slice slowfs_cache spdy sticky stub_status sub upload_progress upstream_check vhost_traffic_status xslt"

NGINX_MODULES_MAIL="imap pop3 smtp"

NGINX_MODULES_STREAM="access geo geoip geoip2 javascript limit_conn map realip return split_clients ssl_preread upstream_hash upstream_least_conn upstream_zone"

OFFICE_IMPLEMENTATION="libreoffice"

OPENCL_PROFILE="beignet"

OPENGL_PROFILE="xorg-x11"

PAGER="/usr/bin/less"

PATH="/usr/libexec/cw:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/lib64/opencascade-7.4.0/ros/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/10/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/9/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/7/bin:/opt/android-ndk:/opt/android-ndk/toolchains/aarch64-linux-android-4.9/prebuilt/linux-x86_64/bin:/opt/android-ndk/toolchains/arm-linux-androideabi-4.9/prebuilt/linux-x86_64/bin:/opt/android-ndk/toolchains/llvm/prebuilt/linux-x86_64/bin:/opt/android-ndk/toolchains/renderscript/prebuilt/linux-x86_64/bin:/opt/android-ndk/toolchains/x86-4.9/prebuilt/linux-x86_64/bin:/opt/android-ndk/toolchains/x86_64-4.9/prebuilt/linux-x86_64/bin:/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/tools:/opt/android-sdk-update-manager/platform-tools:/usr/games/bin"

PHP_TARGETS="php7-2"

PKGDIR="/var/cache/binpkgs"

PORTAGE_ARCHLIST="alpha amd64 amd64-linux arm arm-linux arm64 arm64-linux hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc-aix ppc-macos ppc64 ppc64-linux riscv s390 sparc sparc-solaris sparc64-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x64-winnt x86 x86-cygwin x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

PORTAGE_BIN_PATH="/usr/lib/portage/python3.6"

PORTAGE_COMPRESS_EXCLUDE_SUFFIXES="css gif htm[l]? jp[e]?g js pdf png"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_DEBUG="0"

PORTAGE_DEPCACHEDIR="/var/cache/edb/dep"

PORTAGE_ELOG_CLASSES="warn error info log qa"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILFROM="portage@localhost"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILSUBJECT="[portage] ebuild log for ${PACKAGE} on ${HOST}"

PORTAGE_ELOG_MAILURI="root"

PORTAGE_ELOG_SYSTEM="save"

PORTAGE_FETCH_CHECKSUM_TRY_MIRRORS="5"

PORTAGE_FETCH_RESUME_MIN_SIZE="350K"

PORTAGE_GID="250"

PORTAGE_GPG_SIGNING_COMMAND="gpg --sign --digest-algo SHA256 --clearsign --yes --default-key "${PORTAGE_GPG_KEY}" --homedir "${PORTAGE_GPG_DIR}" "${FILE}""

PORTAGE_INST_GID="0"

PORTAGE_INST_UID="0"

PORTAGE_INTERNAL_CALLER="1"

PORTAGE_LOGDIR_CLEAN="find "${PORTAGE_LOGDIR}" -type f ! -name "summary.log*" -mtime +7 -delete"

PORTAGE_OVERRIDE_EPREFIX=""

PORTAGE_PYM_PATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages"

PORTAGE_PYTHONPATH="/usr/lib64/python3.6/site-packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --omit-dir-times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --human-readable --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages --exclude=/.git"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_RETRIES="-1"

PORTAGE_SYNC_STALE="30"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTAGE_VERBOSE="1"

PORTAGE_WORKDIR_MODE="0700"

PORTAGE_XATTR_EXCLUDE="btrfs.* security.evm security.ima    security.selinux system.nfs4_acl user.apache_handler    user.Beagle.* user.dublincore.* user.mime_encoding user.xdg.*"

POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12"

PROFILE_ONLY_VARIABLES="ARCH ELIBC IUSE_IMPLICIT KERNEL USERLAND USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND"

PWD="/root"

PYTHONDONTWRITEBYTECODE="1"

PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6"

PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 python3_8"

QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 arm x86_64"

QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm armeb i386 x86_64"

RESUMECOMMAND="wget -c -t 3 -T 60 --passive-ftp -O "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}""

RESUMECOMMAND_RSYNC="rsync -LtvP "${URI}" "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}""

RESUMECOMMAND_SSH="bash -c "x=\${2#ssh://} ; host=\${x%%/*} ; port=\${host##*:} ; host=\${host%:*} ; [[ \${host} = \${port} ]] && port= ; exec rsync --rsh=\"ssh \${port:+-p\${port}} \${3}\" -avP \"\${host}:/\${x#*/}\" \"\$1\"" rsync "${DISTDIR}/${FILE}" "${URI}" "${PORTAGE_SSH_OPTS}""

ROOT="/"

ROOTPATH="/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/opt/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/10/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/9/bin:/usr/lib/llvm/7/bin"

RPMDIR="/var/cache/rpm"

RUBY_TARGETS="ruby27"

SCIPY_PIL_IMAE_VIEWER="display"

SHELL="/bin/bash"

SHLVL="1"

SSH_AGENT_PID="2094"

SSH_AUTH_SOCK="/tmp/ssh-kmKqx7QqDI/agent.2093"

SYMLINK_LIB="no"

SYSROOT="/"

TERM="xterm-256color"

TMP="/tmp/.private/root"

TMPDIR="/tmp/.private/root"

TWISTED_DISABLE_WRITING_OF_PLUGIN_CACHE="1"

UNCACHED_ERR_FD=""

UNINSTALL_IGNORE="/lib/modules/* /var/run /var/lock"

USE="7z 7zip X X509 a52 aac aacs aalib accessibility acl alsa amd64 amr amrenc ao ap appstream archive aspell audio audit ayatana bash bdplus berkdb bidi bittorrent bluetooth bluray brightness-control bs2b bzip2 cairo cdda cddb cdio cli clockdiff codec2 connection-sharing cookie_check corefonts coverage cpudetection crypt cue cups curl cvs cxx dbus desgner designer dga directx discid djvu drafts dri drm dropbox dts dv dvb dvd egl eglfs encode epub evdev exif expat faad fbcon fdk ffmpeg fftw file-attr filelog flac fltk fontconfig fontforge fonts fortran fpx frei0r ftdi fuse gbm gd gdbm gdk-pixbuf geoclue geolocation gif git glade gles gles2 gme gmome2 gmp gnome gphoto2 gpm gps graphviz grub gsm gstreamer gtk gtk3 gtk3+ gui guile haptic harfbuzz hdri heif http ibus iconv icq icu id3tag idn imagequant import-wizard importd inputlirc int-quality introspection ios ipv6 ivorbis java jbig jpeg jpeg2k kde kdenlive kdesu kipi kms ladspa lame lapack lapacke lcms lensfun libass libcaca libcxx libdrm libidn2 libkms libnotify librtmp libsamplerate libsoxr libtar libtesseract libtirpc libv4l libvisual libxml2 lirc live livecd lm-sensors lqr lrz lv2 lynxkeymap lz4 lzma lzo mad matroska melt metalink mikmod mktemp mms mng modemmanager modemnanager modplug mp3 mp3rtp mp4 mpeg mplayer mtp multiarch multilib musepack nat ncurses nettle network networkmanager nfs nfsv4 nls nntp nptl nsplugin ntfs numa occ office ogg omxil openal opencl openexr opengl openh264 openmp optimisememory opus orientation otr p2p pam pam_krb5 pam_ssh pango pcap pcre pdf pdfimport perl pgm phonon pic pim plasma plymouth png policykit portaudio postproc postscript printsupport pulseaudio python q32 q8 qml qrcode qt5 quicktime rar raw rdp readline rle run-as-root scanner screencast scripttools sdl sdl-image sdlgfx seccomp securetty semantic-desktop sensord sensors sftp shout sid sift skins snappy sndfile soxr speech speex spell split-usr sqlite srt ssh ssl startup-notification sudo svc svg systemd taglib tcpd tftp tftpd theora tiff tk tracepath traceroute6 tremor truetype tty-helpers twolame udev udisks umfpack unicode unwind upnp upower usb user-session utempter utils utofs v4l vaapi vala valgrind vcd vdpau vim-syntax vnc vorbis vpx warmstarts wavpack wayland webengine webkit webp widgets wmf x264 x265 xa xattr xcb xcomposite xface xinerama xkb xml xpm xrandr xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zeromq zip zlib zstd" ABI_X86="32 64" ALSA_CARDS="sb16 sbawe sscape ice1712 rme32 rme96 usb-usx2y vx222 emu10k1x hdsp hdspm mixart sb16 sbawe sscape usb-usx2 hda-intel hda-usb usb-audio emu10k1 hdsp hdspm mixart sb16 aica asihpi ca0132 cs46xx darla20 darla24 echo3g emu1212 emu1616 emu1820 gina20 gina24 indigo indigoio korg1212 layla20 layla24 maestro3 mia mona snd-pinnacle usb-usx2y vx222 wavefront ymfpci" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_core authn_dbm authn_file authz_core authz_dbm authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif socache_shmcb speling status unique_id unixd userdir usertrack vhost_alias asis auth_digest authn_dbd authz_dbd cache_disk cern_meta dbd dumpio imagemap log_forensic proxy proxy_ajp proxy_balancer proxy_connect proxy_fcgi proxy_ftp proxy_http proxy_scgi proxy_wstunnel ratelimit remoteip reqtimeout slotmem_shm substitute version" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 f16c fma3 mmx mmxext pclmul popcnt sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3" ELIBC="glibc" ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES="appmenu backlight battery bluez4 clock conf conf-applications conf-display conf-menus conf-performance conf-randr conf-theme conf-window-manipulation conf-window-remembers connman cpufreq everything fileman fileman-opinfo gadman geolocation ibar ibox lokker luncher mixer msgbus music-control notification packagekit pager pager-plain quickaccess shot start syscon sysinfo systray tasks teamwork temperature tiling time vkbd winlist wireless wizard xkbswitch" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart trasher" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="gpsclock nmea0183" GRUB_PLATFORMS="coreboot efi-64 emu multiboot pc qemu" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard libinput mouse synaptics" KERNEL="linux" L10N="ru" LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS="scripting-javascript wiki-publisher" LLVM_TARGETS="INTELGPU Arch64 ARM MSP430" NGINX_MODULES_HTTP="access auth_basic autoindex browser charset empty_gif fastcgi geo grpc gzip limit_conn limit_req map memcached mirror proxy referer rewrite scgi split_clients ssi upstream_hash upstream_ip_hash upstream_keepalive upstream_least_conn upstream_zone userid uwsgi addition auth_pam auth_request cache_purge echo fancyindex flv geoip geoip2 gunzip headers_more image_filter javascript memc metrics mp4 naxsi perl push_stream random_index realip secure_link security slice slowfs_cache spdy sticky stub_status sub upload_progress upstream_check vhost_traffic_status xslt" NGINX_MODULES_MAIL="imap pop3 smtp" NGINX_MODULES_STREAM="access geo geoip geoip2 javascript limit_conn map realip return split_clients ssl_preread upstream_hash upstream_least_conn upstream_zone" PHP_TARGETS="php7-2" POSTGRES_TARGETS="postgres12" PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET="python3_6" PYTHON_TARGETS="python2_7 python3_6 python3_8" QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS="i386 arm x86_64" QEMU_USER_TARGETS="arm armeb i386 x86_64" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby27" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 i965 vesa" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

USER="root"

USERLAND="GNU"

USE_EXPAND="ABI_X86 ALSA_CARDS APACHE2_MODULES APACHE2_MPMS CAMERAS COLLECTD_PLUGINS CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_PPC CPU_FLAGS_X86 CURL_SSL ELIBC ENLIGHTENMENT_MODULES FFTOOLS GPSD_PROTOCOLS GRUB_PLATFORMS INPUT_DEVICES KERNEL L10N LIBREOFFICE_EXTENSIONS LIRC_DEVICES LLVM_TARGETS NGINX_MODULES_HTTP NGINX_MODULES_MAIL NGINX_MODULES_STREAM PHP_TARGETS POSTGRES_TARGETS PYTHON_SINGLE_TARGET PYTHON_TARGETS QEMU_SOFTMMU_TARGETS QEMU_USER_TARGETS RUBY_TARGETS SANE_BACKENDS USERLAND VIDEO_CARDS XFCE_PLUGINS XTABLES_ADDONS"

USE_EXPAND_HIDDEN="ABI_MIPS ABI_PPC ABI_RISCV ABI_S390 CPU_FLAGS_ARM CPU_FLAGS_PPC ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_IMPLICIT="ARCH ELIBC KERNEL USERLAND"

USE_EXPAND_UNPREFIXED="ARCH"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ARCH="alpha amd64 amd64-fbsd amd64-linux arm arm64 hppa ia64 m68k m68k-mint mips ppc ppc64 ppc64-linux ppc-aix ppc-macos riscv s390 sparc sparc64-solaris sparc-solaris x64-cygwin x64-macos x64-solaris x64-winnt x86 x86-cygwin x86-fbsd x86-linux x86-macos x86-solaris x86-winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_ELIBC="AIX bionic Cygwin Darwin DragonFly FreeBSD glibc HPUX Interix mingw mintlib musl NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS uclibc Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_KERNEL="AIX Darwin FreeBSD freemint HPUX linux NetBSD OpenBSD SunOS Winnt"

USE_EXPAND_VALUES_USERLAND="BSD GNU"

USE_ORDER="env:pkg:conf:defaults:pkginternal:features:repo:env.d"

VIDEO_CARDS="intel i915 i965 vesa"

VTKHOME="/usr"

VTK_DATA_ROOT="/usr/share/vtk/data"

VTK_DIR="/usr/lib64/vtk-8.2"

WCDHOME="/root/.wcd"

XAUTHORITY="/root/.xauthbnVrN6"

XDG_CONFIG_DIRS="/etc/xdg"

XDG_DATA_DIRS="/usr/local/share:/usr/share"

XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account"

```

----------

## xaviermiller

Moved from Portage & Programming to Russian.

----------

